# windsock supports? PICS ADDED



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

any one know how to make windsock supports? I have heard big zip ties, but I can only see them rubbing through the back....

I have thought of corrugated plastic, but i'm not sure if they make any with holes large enough for the 1/4 inch stakes from the north winds... I see they sell them, but are about 15 bucks a dozen... I can prob. work with corregated plastic somehow, just looking for thoughts


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

Convert them to Sillosocks.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

yeah I would say convert them to sillo socks too. For that money you might as well go all the way!


----------



## mtgreenheads (Jan 17, 2007)

Theres been quite a few posts on this. PEX tubing idea is intriguing, I have had great luck with the supports that Jim Jones sells.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

I have tried to find some past posts, but was unable to find them again.... to convert them to sillosocks, it'd cost about 1.50 per decoy. for that coin, i'd rather double it and have brand new deeks...... I couldn't find a picture of them even, and they will prob. be the same thing i'll build....

any other quick thoughts or ideas?


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

You can get thicker corrugated plastic. Probably have to buy it online though, most local sign shops just have the thinner stuff. Pex idea doesn't seem too bad, just worry about how much space it takes up. If a guy could find a 3/8" tube instead of the usual 1/2" I think it would be much less bulky but don't know how well it would hold up with a 1/4" stake through it.


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

If you look on Green bay decoys they used to have conversion kits for $125 per hundred.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

alright, I got some corregated board, and quick put one in that I would think would be fine, but I see a couple issues, let me know if you agree or dissagree... keep in mind I have never hunted snows....

first concern is that the corregated will rub in the wind too much and put holes... possible solutions:
1) cover corregated plastic with trash bag and somehow attatch it to give a smoother surface. too much work, not sure how i would keep it on either

2) pull the tyvek tight and staple it to the support toward the back. Because it would be tight, it wouldn't slide around from side to side... con... would be it may look a little odd being that tight? too ridged, where if it was windy it would still have a small line down the back

3)cut the corregated plastic in the shap of a hook, so it tapers off dramatically toward the tail. Doing this means that in windy conditions (nodak hunting) it would stay above thesupport, so it wouldn't rub.... the con would be that it would be loose and giggle off to the side of it the wind blows from a different direction and it didn't turn....

lastly, the corregated is too tight and prob. won't change with the wind... might not be avoidable, but then again, it would be nice to fix it...

just trying some stuff out, but might have to just hunker down and buy supports


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

Thoughts? is it worth it?


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

how did you attatch the board to the stake?


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

pushed it through


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Yup, that coroplast will wear a hole through the tyvek in no time. Put a strip of duct tape down the spine of the support and that should limit the wear.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

thanks, didn't think of ducktape as an option... any other ideas?


----------



## wooduck26 (Mar 21, 2002)

I also think over time the coroplast will drop and be supported by the bottom the bag....?


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

possibly, but it is very very tight... not too concerned about it dropping down


----------



## smokestak (Feb 10, 2006)

What about storage?Will you need to change since now it will be rigid at 24"x12"+?
I only ask because I've been trying to come up with one that easily attaches and removes so soc will fold over the stake when laid in a tub.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

I think it will be worth the extra storage if I can figure it out, only because it will keep them much cleaner as they will be away from the stakes


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

Convert to sillosocks. You can get the plastic free, use old seed signs and paint them. It was really easy to cut them all out, we made around 350 for maybe 50 bucks.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

right, you can see we've talked about it...

I think i'm going to do two things

made the supports slant off so that in higher winds, the tyvek will "hover" over the support, so less rubbing... and second, just put good ol duck tape on the supports too, wich will prolong the life.. thanks for the help, still interested in offers!


----------



## mike cerny (Mar 9, 2005)

PM sent


----------

